# Help......



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

.....please guys.

Now we find ourselves in a hosepipe ban as the wells are all dried up due to the water companies losing too much water in the leaky pipes getting it to us paying customers :wall:, I've been doing some reading up on the whole waterless wash that some of you perform.

Just seen a review on the new Meguiars Ultimate Wash and Wax and am thinking of taking the plunge, except for one thing I'm unsure of....

Will it strip old protection, my car is currently wearing C1.5 and I like it like that, and if not can I then top the waterless wash with some more 1.5?

The whole WAX part of the wash and wax makes me think i'm going to be putting a sealant on a fairly weak spray wax so it's a waste...........any thought?

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Or could I then just IPA wipe down then apply my sealant??

Thanks


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

get some onr - it doesnt strip any protection, adds a little bit of polymer protection of its own, and can be waxed/sealed over the top.

i dont know anything about the megs stuff, but i would assume it doesnt strip any protection. Since it is part of the ultimate range, i would guess it is safe to use with their ultimate waxes.

on a side note, i dont actually know of any waterless washes that strip existing protection.


----------

